# Barley Straw Extract



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has ever though of using this in their aquarium. Pond people use it for their ponds to keep them clear of algae, would it work in an aquarium?


----------



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

*I am curious about it also*

I first learned about it at a local fish shop where the owner was dosing his planted tank with it, he claimed that it is non toxic to the fish but before take a chance with it I also would like to hear some input. Its been about a month since i have been at that shop and as soon as I can I will check out that tank and speak to the owner concerning any sucess he may have experienced, but i will be able to tell myself cause that planted tank was getting quite a bit of unwanted BBA.

Paul


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Which is what I think I'm getting =) Can't wait to hear how it turned out.

I know people use it in ponds with koi and such a lot so I assume it's safe. Wondering if it's better than adding H202 to kill off the algae


----------



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

*hi*

I will make it a point to stop by that LFS on wednesday afternoon I will also make my own evaluation of the results of this dosing since I do remember how the tank looked a month ago, therefore i do not have to take the owners word for it. I will post the result on thursday afternoon or evening. I myself hope it is positive. I keep various type of anubias in a 90 gallon along with many hard to find south american fishes that i prize very much.

paul


----------



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

*hello*

that planted tank treated with the barley straw extract showed to have considerably less algae but not completely gone also the sensitive fish and shrimps are all doing well. there is still some bba but its not doing well or multiplying. My observations is that starting from the begining as a preventive measure is your best bet but it is not a magical cure to cause existing algea to disappear.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

thanks for the info bushynose =) Not sure if I want to use H202 or the extract, but at least I know the extract helps


----------



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

*Here is another Product*

Interesting to see if anyone has experimented with the claims of this product.
www.ecoaqualizer.com


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I tried straw as did sveral folks in our group when it came outm, we also tried the bales etc. I did not find it have any effect on the BBA, nor did others. 
We maintained good conditions.

Raising the CO2 level to 20-30ppm stoped BBA from growing.
Trimming it off and removal takes care of the rest, some report BBA death whenj they add more CO2, either way, that is the real thing you should look at , not BSE or other algae killers.

You got into the hobby to grow plants, so give them what they need to grow.
If they grow well, algae does not.

I have never found use for Barley straw for ponds or lakes. If you start with enough plants, the ponds stay clear and have no issues.

I'd much rather add plants to the pond than a bale or rotting straw.
I doubt H2O2 is the acticve ingredient and I did a reviewe of the research on straw, about 5-% of the research was inconclusive or negative, and about 50% was not.

It's debateable if it has any impact and my our test using it showed no effect on existing BBA or Green hair algae.

I will not hurt a tank though.......
But it will not help your plants grow better, no algaicide will do that except Excel and that's more likely due to it adding Carbon for the plants than the actually anti algae property.

Stop chasing algae cures, start chasing how to grow plants well.
You will find that path far more fruitful.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

3rd annual Plant Fest July 8-14th 2005!
[email protected] Get connected
www.BarrReport.com Get the information


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

The problem with increasing the c02 is I have to do it DIY. No pressurized for me as long as I still live at home. Makes it hard to have a consistently high enough c02 level. The water around here is hard and alkaline, so last I check via the pH/kH chart, I had 3 ppm of c02. I do add Excel to help some.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Then it's still a CO2 issue.
You can make the CO2 from DIY much more consistent by using a better reactor and splitting the brew into 2 smaller bottles and changing weekly alternating between the two.

So these are things that will dramatically improve your tank..........you can add Excel and do fine without any CO2 also.

But which option is up to you, plants will do better if you can use CO2 properly. Excel is easier unless you forget to dose etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Ro_land (Feb 7, 2007)

Check this: http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/frame_page.php?action=show&PageMode=2&IdType=2&Id=213
Special filter media based on fermenting barley straw.


----------

